# AFI vs. USC



## Aglick (Feb 18, 2012)

Figuratively speaking, if you were accepted into Afi's directing program and USC's production program, and money wasn't a factor, where would you attend and why?


----------



## moonfullofstars (Feb 18, 2012)

I would choose USC. I know students from both schools and to me it seems like USC places a heavier emphasis on connecting its students to the  _industry_, whereas AFI is a conservatory school that is mostly focused on the art of filmmaking itself. Nonetheless, both programs are excellent. If you're debating between those schools because you've been accepted into both programs, congrats!


----------



## mardad (Feb 18, 2012)

I would make my decision based upon my life experience. AFI is for the older student who has some work experience and has a chosen path. USC is a longer course of study and is more general at first. USC is for the younger student.


----------



## Aglick (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input so far.  I was accepted into USC, and I'm interviewing at AFI later this week.  If I get into both, I'm pretty certain I know I where I'd choose but it'd still be a tricky choice to make.  I'm mainly just interested in hearing people's opinions on the two schools and how they compare/contrast as far as where they take you after graduation.


----------



## BRooney (Feb 20, 2012)

I think most of the responses are pretty accurate. AFI is for the older student, most of whom have had some industry experience. It is focused more on narrative story telling and creating art. I'm not so sure I agree about USC having better industry connections... AFI connects you with the very best; I know of plenty  who've locked down agents and have sold content before graduating.


----------



## DeathDealer (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone else have any further thoughts on this? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Marisah (Mar 1, 2013)

First off, I go to USC so I know a lot more about that program.  In my opinion, if all you want to do at school is direct things then AFI is the better choice.  If you want to take classes that focus on other areas of filmmaking as well then go to USC.  AFI's program is specialized in directing.  All of your classes are designed for directors.  At USC, the first year you do everything (Writing, Producing, Directing, Cinematography, Editing, Sound, Production Design) and then after that there are only a couple of classes that are specifically about directing (working with actors), but most directors take Intermediate Cinematography, Editing, Sound, Producing, etc. in order to learn more about each department.  USC's approach is more about creating a filmmaker who knows a bit about everything, which I personally love, but I know some people get frustrated because they aren't able to just direct all the time.  So really, it's all about knowing yourself and what you want out of filmschool.


----------



## DeathDealer (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you, Marisah, for your insight.


----------

